# Copies of "The Canadian Militia"



## Gorgo (27 Aug 2002)

Hi, everyone,

Does anyone out there have a used copy of David Morris‘ "The Canadian Militia?"  There is a used copy up for resale on Amazon.com but for some weird reason, they can‘t or won‘t deliver said copy to where I now live.

If anyone has a spare copy of this excellent work and is willing to let it go, I‘d be more than happy to take it off your hands, plus pay the necessary P&H.  If you are interested, please contact me at <fherriot@yahoo.com> and we‘ll go on from there.

Cheers!

Fred


----------

